
Ask HN: Compensation for a test working day instead of job interview - SebNag_
I recently applied for a job as software engineer. To assess my skills and get to know the team they want me to work for one day at their company on a proposed problem.<p>Basically, I think this a good approach. However, from my perspective, I felt that the effort&#x2F;risk taken by the company and by me is unbalanced and therefore requested some compensation for the &quot;test working day&quot; during the first telephone interview. What do you think? Is this appropriate?
======
auslegung
You're investing 8ish man-hours for a possible job. The company is investing
more man-hours for a possible fit. I don't think compensation is fair, but
that's not to say the company feels the same.

